# Bun Bun Ate Part of a Plastic Bag



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, my new bunny was doing great. Until a few minutes ago, when I noticed she has somehow pulled a treat bag nto her cage. There was only one treat, maybe two tops, left in there. But I noticed she has eaten a pretty good portion of the wrapper.

Now what?? She seems to be acting fine. Should I give her something?


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

keep a REALLY close eye on her.
plastic and rabbits generally not a good idea.
BUT sometimes it passes through no problem.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

SHould I be forcing something down her throat, oil or something?


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

nope. just leave her be and keep an eye on her.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you so much. She is still showing an appetite and seems in no distress. I gave her som leafy greens to help move things along. She is a pudgy thing, so I woulnd't see "bloat" exactly, but she lets me push all over her sides and abdomen and just gives me a bored look.

Thank you,my DD is deeply in love with this sweetie, so it would be another vet bill for sure.


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

When I was in grade school a friend has this big black rabbit. She has this fixation for rubber. We could not have the bikes out in the yard if the rabbit was out. She would head to the bikes just to nibble on the tires. I even had a Barbie doll that she ate part of the thigh....some animals seem to like strange things.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, she made it through the night, ate all of her pellets and hay, and looks bright eyed and alert. Hopped right out of her igloo to see me. No signs of bloat. Looks like we dodged a bullet. I am assuming that if she made it through 24 hours she should be ok?

And I have learned, that even if you think someting is far enough away from the cage, somehow it can still be reached.

Thank you all.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

beccachow said:


> Well, my new bunny was doing great. Until a few minutes ago, when I noticed she has somehow pulled a treat bag nto her cage. There was only one treat, maybe two tops, left in there. But I noticed she has eaten a pretty good portion of the wrapper.
> 
> Now what?? She seems to be acting fine. Should I give her something?


A spanking, but not hard.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

Wouldn't hurt to feed her extra hay. Extra hay never hurts anything. 
If she's eating fine and pooping fine, then there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

Lots of animals seem to have a fixation on odd substances. We had a ferret once that simply could not resist the rubber on toilet plungers. We knew he loved to play with them but didn't realize the severity of his addiction until the day we actually needed to use the plunger. All we got was a whoosh of bubbles. He had managed to puncture every tiny bit of the rubber with his little fangs but you couldn't even see the damage until you put pressure on it. Then it resembled a rubber sieve.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your help and stories, I don't feel so badly now. I felt like a loser. WHo would have thought she could have reached out and dragged that in???

She has eaten all her pellets, seems to be pooping and I gave her extra hay. 

Thanks again!


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

I had a house rabbit once that was fixated on the rubber buttons on remote controls. We used to let her out of her cage to run around the living room. We had to hide the remotes way up on a shelf where she couldn't reach them though, or we would find them with all the buttons gnawed off! LOL


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

WHo'd a thunk such cute little critters could be so evil, lol?


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

One of mine totally ate a piece of silver duct tape. I saw it in her poop the next day. YES I was looking! lol! BUt it wasn't hard to miss. She has an almost clean tray under her cage and the silver really stuck out.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

jackie, that sounds absolutely magical (lol)!

Wanted to pop back on for an update...she is still with me, eating drinking and pooping, so no ill effects. . Thank goodness, that would have broken my heart, she is such a lover.

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

beccachow said:


> And I have learned, that even if you think someting is far enough away from the cage, somehow it can still be reached.
> 
> Thank you all.


Boy you aren't kidding. That is how I ended up with my surprise litter of 6 baby bunnies :stars:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Boy you aren't kidding. That is how I ended up with my surprise litter of 6 baby bunnies :stars:


:shocked: lol!


----------

